# Daifne joins the MS Support team



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations Daifne!





`


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you, Laxer.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

No problem, thank you for your excellent assistance in the MS area.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

You're going to make me blush...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations & Welcome to TSF Staff!

John


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations! Welcome to the staff!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the MS Support team!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome to the team. Well done


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats, Daifne........great job!!


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats, and welcome to the team!

Side-Note: I didn't pay attention, is this the 3rd out of the 750,000 pending requests? :lol:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard Daifne. Glad they got the "Dai" streightened out.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you all. 

Corday, 
Yes, jcgriff2 was able to change it to the proper spelling for me. Still don't know why the forum wouldn't let me use it. Oh well. I'm just glad to have my name correct. ;-)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations nice job


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks, joeten.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations Daifne! Welcome to team TSF!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome, *Diafne*!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------

